# GT-Zaskar Team - Shimano XTR 140 mm Schreibe



## gigi (17. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
habe mir das neue GT Zaskar Team angeschafft. Leider weißt die hintere Scheibe fabrikmäßig lediglich einen 140 mm - Durchmesser auf (XTR-Version). Hierzu habe ich mal eine paar Fragen:

- Ist eine Aufrüstung auf eine 160 mm oder 180 mm - Scheibe problemlos möglich, oder muss man hier (von einem Adapter abgesehen) insbesondere auch den Bremssattel austauschen (Aussage vom Händler hierzu ist, dass dies ohne Austausch nicht möglich wäre). 

Im Sommer möchte ich eine Alpenüberquerung machen. Bei einem verlängerten Wochenende im Allgäu habe ich eigentlich nichts negatives an der 140 mm Scheibe bemerkt, aber:

- Ist eine Alpenüberquerung mit einer 140 mm - Scheibe überhaupt möglich? (Ich weiß mehr ist besser, aber hier eventl. wieder hunderte Euro auszugeben???)? Insbesondere was das "fading" angeht.

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## zingel (17. Mai 2008)

Ein guter XC-Fahrer, der jeweils kurz und intensiv bremst kommt damit gut zurecht.  Wenn man aber extrem lange und steile Abfahrten fährt, wie sie bei Transalp durchaus vorkommen, ist eine 160er empfehlenswert. Vorne mind. 180.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar76 (17. Mai 2008)

Natürlich ist mehr besser, aber es sind auch schon Leute mit cantilever oder U-Brakes über die Alpen gekommen. Kannst du dir nicht nen recht langen Berg vorher suchen und austesten wann die Bremsen ans Limit kommen? Ansonsten halt bergab erst mal langsam ran tasten und nicht gleich alles geben. Das austesten sollte aber eh bei jeder Scheibe gemacht werden um zu das Fading der Bremse kennen zu lernen. Was wiegst du denn(mit Ausrüstung)? Ich denke aber das du im "Techtalk" Unterforum bei den Bremsenspezies besser aufgehoben bist als hier in der Semiclassikabteilung von GT...


----------



## zingel (17. Mai 2008)

zaskar76 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist mehr besser, aber es sind auch schon Leute mit cantilever oder U-Brakes über die Alpen gekommen.



U-Brakes machen meist weniger Probleme als Disc's.


----------



## maatik (17. Mai 2008)

gigi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe mir das neue GT Zaskar Team angeschafft.



FOTOS !


----------



## gigi (17. Mai 2008)




----------



## maatik (17. Mai 2008)

ist ein L , oder?  Der Rahmen wäre nochmal was für mich...sehr schön ! die hinten verbaute 140er ist ein Witz..bei mir sind original 160er drin v/h...hab grad die 180er xtr in Bestellung..da brauch ich für beide nen Adapter. Der Sattel sollte aber gleich bleiben, denk ich mal..wers besser weiss - posten...meine 160er sind *ohne* Adapter dran, von daher frag ich mich wie man da auf 140 kommen will...ich weiss es nicht.

PS: Ich musste bei meinem fast *jede* Schraube nachziehen, sogar der Bremssattel hinten löste sich. Entlüften v/h. Das Einzige was heut noch ohne Nachjustieren funzt ist die Schaltung (normale XT, nix Shadow...da ist ne xtr shadow in Bestellung). Ein abgerissenes Schaltauge (Ersatz vom Avalanche07, passt).


----------



## kingmoe (18. Mai 2008)

gigi schrieb:


> - Ist eine Aufrüstung auf eine 160 mm oder 180 mm - Scheibe problemlos möglich, oder muss man hier (von einem Adapter abgesehen) insbesondere auch den Bremssattel austauschen (Aussage vom Händler hierzu ist, dass dies ohne Austausch nicht möglich wäre).



Dein Händler erzählt Blödsinn, du musst nur die Scheibe und den passenden Adapter kaufen. Das ist echt kein Hexenwerk.



gigi schrieb:


> Im Sommer möchte ich eine Alpenüberquerung machen. Bei einem verlängerten Wochenende im Allgäu habe ich eigentlich nichts negatives an der 140 mm Scheibe bemerkt, aber:
> - Ist eine Alpenüberquerung mit einer 140 mm - Scheibe überhaupt möglich? (Ich weiß mehr ist besser, aber hier eventl. wieder hunderte Euro auszugeben???)? Insbesondere was das "fading" angeht.



Generelle Aussagen sind schwierig. Was wiegst du denn? Ein 60kg-CC-Flo braucht natürlich weniger Bremspower als ein 0,1-Tonner. Nimmst du Gepäck mit?

Ich wiege 90kg, mit Klamotten und Rucksack bin ich knapp unter 100. Ich fahre vorne am fully eine 203er Scheibe und hinten "nur" eine 160er. Ich hatte auch in den Voralpen nie das Gefühl, dass ich hinten zuwenig Reserven hatte. Aber wenn du viele Höhenmeter vernichtest, ist es natürlich nie verkehrt, Reserven zu haben. Eine kleine Scheibe braucht mehr Handkraft, verschleißt schneller und leitet - das halte ich für die wichtigste Tatsache - weniger Wärme ab.

Meine Empfehlung wären 180mm vorne und mind. 160mm hinten.
Aber wie gesagt: Wieviel Gewicht die Gasamt-Fuhre hat, ist ein entscheidender Faktor.


----------



## maatik (18. Mai 2008)

meine Erfahrung: Ich wiege ca. 82kg (mit Tagesausrüstung ca.85kg) und mir sind die 160er definitiv zu schwach...für reinen CC reicht es locker aber sobald es mal heftiger bergab geht kommt die 160er XT bei mir an ihre Grenzen...an Alpencross  ist mit den Scheiben nicht zu denken ..


----------



## Master | Torben (18. Mai 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> meine Erfahrung: Ich wiege ca. 82kg (mit Tagesausrüstung ca.85kg) und mir sind die 160er definitiv zu schwach...für reinen CC reicht es locker aber sobald es mal heftiger bergab geht kommt die 160er XT bei mir an ihre Grenzen...an Alpencross  ist mit den Scheiben nicht zu denken ..



Wobei die 2-Kolben XT Discs ja auch definitiv nicht für ihre Bremsleistung bekannt sind... (zumindest die vor 2008)

Ansonsten hat unser Barkeeper schon alles gesagt - passenden Adapter und größere Scheiben holen, dranbauen und fertig. Obwohl mich schonmal interessieren würde welchen Bremssattel dir dein Raddealer da dranbauen will


----------



## gigi (19. Mai 2008)

hab jetzt nochmal auf den bremssattel geschaut und da steht "R140mm" drauf, damit hat sich das mit dem adapter wohl erledigt. schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## singlestoph (19. Mai 2008)

quatsh

mit adapter +20 (also vorn 160 auf 180) sollte auch hinten passen mit 160er disc


dh entweder adapter einbauen (weil du ja nichts wechseln kannst) oder händler wechseln

einen alpencross kann man mit einem hardtail unmöglich fahren, zumindest wenn man gewissen medien glaubt ....

auch nicht ohne federgabel .....

wenn du nicht oder nur wenig bremst wirds auch mit 140mm klappen
wenn die bremse nicht mehr bremst muss man einfach eine weile pause machen und die bremse abkühlen lassen

je kleiner die bremsscheibe desto schlechter die dosierbarkeit/ standfestigkeit

ich würde vom gefühl her auch 180/160 dranschauben

ich bin aber auch schon einen ganzen alpencross mit mechanischen discs und 160er scheiben funktionierte auch, bremsen sind immer noch gut, zu fading kann ich nichts sagen weil es technisch nicht möglich ist....

s


----------



## maatik (20. Mai 2008)

hmm...also ich kann nix über diesen ominösen 140mm Sattel finden..

Auch bei Lange ist da nix gelistet..es gibt nur IS oder PM Versionen.


----------



## Kint (20. Mai 2008)

gigi schrieb:


> hab jetzt nochmal auf den bremssattel geschaut und da steht "R140mm" drauf, damit hat sich das mit dem adapter wohl erledigt. schade



dann sag ich da auch nochmal was dazu...

auf dem sattel (nicht dem adapter ! -das wäre normal...) steht r(ear) 140 drauf ? kann ich mir zwar nicht vorstellen, aber selbst wenn - ja und ? dem sattel ist es ja prinzipiell egal welche scheibengröße er bremst...

dazu nochmal folgendes:
hier 
http://www.ivelo.cz/aktuality/technika/novinky-2008-gt-fox-shimano







ist zb zu sehen dass ein gt rahmen  is2000 aufnahme hat - auf die mittels ADAPTER ein Postmount bremssattel verbaut wurde. (is2000 ist die montage quer zur fahrtrichtung postmount ist die montage senkrecht zur fahrebene) evtl bei dir ähnlich ? der bremssattel ist nru das teil wo die Leitung reingeht - roter pfeil markiert - die beiden schrauben links und rechts davon sind die postmount schrauben - die in den Pm -> is 2000 adapter (grüner rahmen) reingehen - den kannste beliebig austauschen - bzw musst du austauschen wenn du eine andere scheibengröße montieren willst. wenn das bei dir genauso aussieht -dann fährst du a) schon einen adapter und b)  dann brauchst du den shimano adapter von postmount auf is 2000 für scheibengröße X.  hier  findest du die einbauanleitung für den adapter.... --- hier entsprechende adapter an sich...


ich würde generell die größte scheibe montieren die passt, dabei die freigaben vom rahmen und gabelhersteller beachten aber sonst reinkloppen was geht. zu groß die angst bei einer steilen abfahrt plötzlich und unvorbereitet ohne bremswirkung dazustehen. 

auch ich kann bei paullange nix zu einer beschränkung des sattels finden . warum auch ...

allerdings die warnung gebe ich mal weiter :

"vorsicht die 180,mm scheibe hat eine größere bremswirkung als ein160er - machen sie sich deshalb mit der rbemswirkung vertraut !"


----------



## alf2 (20. Mai 2008)

Ich habe beim H&S Bikediscount eine Adapterübersicht gefunden:

http://www.bike-discount.de/pdf/products/527.pdf



> Hinweis: Es gibt 4 verschiedene XTR BR-M975 Bremssättel.



Wenn ich das Dokument richtig interpretiere kann man die 140mm Version tatsächlich nicht mit einer größeren Scheibe aufrüsten, alle anderen Versionen hingegen schon.


----------



## Kint (20. Mai 2008)

alf2 schrieb:


> Ich habe beim H&S Bikediscount eine Adapterübersicht gefunden:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/pdf/products/527.pdf
> 
> ...



sind aber is2000 sättel (wa sgerne als direktmontage ohne adapter verkauft wird) - insofern müsste man erstmal rausfinden was am carbon team für ein sattel vrbaut wurde...

paul lanmge gitb im übrigen typ a als is 2000 an typ p als postmount. für beide 

"Verfügbarkeit mehrerer Scheibengrößen kommt unterschiedlichen Fahrstilen entgegen"

und es gibt auch : 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a4259/adapter-hr-auf-180-mm-sm-ma-r180s-s.html

nach wie vor glaube ich nicht dass shimano tatsächlich verschiedene sättel für verschiedene scheiben bauen sollte -. wäre schlicht blödsinn...


----------



## alf2 (20. Mai 2008)

Das beste wäre wohl, wenn gigi mal ein Foto reinstellt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigi (20. Mai 2008)

mach ich heute aBEND; DAS FOTO


----------



## Unrest (20. Mai 2008)

Meins Wissens nimmt man einen IS Sattel für vorne und montiert ihn hinten um mit ner 140er Scheibe fahren zu können.
So liest man es zumindest desöfteren im Leichtbauforum.
Dann ists auch sicherlich kein Problem mit nem Adapter größere Scheiben zu fahren.
Kann mir auch ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass die Sondersättel bauen..


----------



## gigi (20. Mai 2008)

hier mal das ganze bike



hier die besagte hinterbremse


----------



## Master | Torben (20. Mai 2008)

HÖ?! Wasn das?!?! Nen neuer XTR Sattel in IS2000?! 

Aber auch das Problem ist lösbar - du brauchst einen IS2000-IS2000 +20mm Adapter (z.B.: Magura Adapter Nr. 16) und eine 160mm Scheibe. Es gibt auch Adapter die +40mm machen.

Edith hat mir grad gesagt das man eventuell noch checken sollte was GT als größte Scheibe für den Rahmen angibt... nicht das Hinterbau sich dünn macht beim Bremsen.


----------



## maatik (20. Mai 2008)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Edith hat mir grad gesagt das man eventuell noch checken sollte was GT als größte Scheibe für den Rahmen angibt... nicht das Hinterbau sich dünn macht beim Bremsen.



zumindest 160er wird beim PRO ausgeliefert. Das ist ja imo derselbe Rahmen, nur anders lackiert..


----------



## Master | Torben (20. Mai 2008)

maatik schrieb:


> zumindest 160er wird beim PRO ausgeliefert. Das ist ja imo derselbe Rahmen, nur anders lackiert..



Das klingt gut. Unterscheiden sich die Rahmen auch nicht im Material? (Alu, Carbon, Skandium?)


----------



## maatik (20. Mai 2008)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> Das klingt gut. Unterscheiden sich die Rahmen auch nicht im Material? (Alu, Carbon, Skandium?)



Lt. meinem Händler und meinen Beobachtungen ist der "ZASKAR CARBON TEAM"- Rahmen identisch mit dem "ZASKAR CARBON PRO"-Rahmen...einzig die Austattung (XTR<-->XT, FOX)) ist  anders, und  dieFarbe....schock: ich seh jetzt erst das das TEAM auch nicht durchgängig Carbon zeigt...


----------



## alf2 (20. Mai 2008)

Master | Torben schrieb:


> HÖ?! Wasn das?!?! Nen neuer XTR Sattel in IS2000?!



Wie schon oben erwähnt gibt es offenbar 4 Versionen davon!!! 



> Aber auch das Problem ist lösbar - du brauchst einen IS2000-IS2000 +20mm Adapter (z.B.: Magura Adapter Nr. 16) und eine 160mm Scheibe. Es gibt auch Adapter die +40mm machen.



Die Shimano Pendants könnten u.U. auch passen, auch wenn das Shimano nicht angibt. Muss man wohl ausprobieren:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a4259/adapter-hr-auf-180-mm-sm-ma-r180s-s.html
und
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a2294/adapter-hr-auf-203-mm-sm-ma-r203s-s.html


----------



## Master | Torben (20. Mai 2008)

alf2 schrieb:


> Die Shimano Pendants könnten u.U. auch passen, auch wenn das Shimano nicht angibt. Muss man wohl ausprobieren:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a4259/adapter-hr-auf-180-mm-sm-ma-r180s-s.html
> und
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a2294/adapter-hr-auf-203-mm-sm-ma-r203s-s.html



Ok dann lieber auf Original-Adapter von Shimano zurückgreifen.


----------



## Kint (20. Mai 2008)

alf2 schrieb:


> Wie schon oben erwähnt gibt es offenbar 4 Versionen davon!!!
> Die Shimano Pendants könnten u.U. auch passen, auch wenn das Shimano nicht angibt. Muss man wohl ausprobieren:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a4259/adapter-hr-auf-180-mm-sm-ma-r180s-s.html
> und
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k612/a2294/adapter-hr-auf-203-mm-sm-ma-r203s-s.html



ich gehe nach wie vor davon aus, dass die nur unterschieldich gelasert werden - weil sich is 2000 immer so schön als direktmontage verkauft. 

also klären was für scheiben gt freigibt - dann adpater und scheibe bestellen und dranbauen fertich... wenn du auf nummer sicher gehen willst - dann mal bei paullange nachfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

